

Fucking Tides, How Do They Work? - mrgriscom
http://mrgris.com/blog/2013-12-28-fucking-tides-how-do-they-work/

======
gmays
"Tide goes in, tide goes out. You can't explain that." -Bill O’Reilly

------
pan69
Fucking Titles, How Do You Write Them?

~~~
mrgriscom
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fucking-magnets-how-do-they-
wo...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fucking-magnets-how-do-they-work)

